

 If you have a Facebook group, you should migrate it to a Page - bemmu
http://www.facebook.com/help/?page=18966

======
pbreit
Would be nice if it were possible to migrate from a Group to a Page.

~~~
bemmu
To elaborate, you should start a page, then message the group members to
switch to the page to continue getting updates. After a while it seems you
won't have the option to contact the members anymore.

